# Hi - Newbie and pregnant



## xDeex (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi there.

I just signed up here yesterday! 

So I'm Dee, 23 from Newcastle, and I'm currently almost 4 months pregnant with my second child. I just had my first child (Chloe Mary) in November 2008 (so yes there is only going to be a 10 1/2 month age gap between number 1 and number 2 because of the 38 week induction!). Brave I must be... I know! 

So I have had type 1 diabetes since I Jan 2005. I was 19. I was gutted, absolutely devastated. I cried for hours in the hospital, then even more in the diabetic clinic. But I' now getting used to it, and have had great control in my last pregnancy. Although this pregnancy my bloods are a little bit all over the place, trying to get them under control though! It has helped that I knew a lot about diabetes though as my Dad has it, and his mam had it too (she passed a month before I was diagnosed). I am currently on insulin twice a day, and metformin twice a day.

Hope this intro wasn't too long! lol! Just wanted to introduce myself really!

Hope to chat to you all sometime.

Dee x


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Brave girl..........welcome, new myself, but as yet, no-one has offered me out, so I guess they're an OK bunch


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hi and welcome dee 

if you need anything just ask and the forum will usually have the answer to it 

mike


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Dee, welcome to the forums! And many congratulations - goodness, you're going to have your hands full!


----------



## Admin (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Dee
I set up this site and have had Type 1 for 35 years and am currently pregnant for the first time! I am 30 weeks .
Have told my consultant I do not want to be induced if all is normal!
Would like to hear about your experience - can you pm me?


Admin


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

hi dee and welcome im also from newcastle x


----------



## ceara (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Dee and welcome from Northern Ireland.

Ceara


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi there and welcome 

Congratulations on your pregnancy, how are you finding twice a day insulin? have you always been on a pre-mix?


----------



## xDeex (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi there Nikki, yeh I find the twice a day fine, apart from my bloods being all voer the palce atm! lol! I was only on Insulatard at first but they decided after a while to put me on novomix at night.

Hi Steff, Newcastle rules right! lol! 

Thanks everyone else for saying hello! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes hun there sure do  unfortunetly our footy team aint doing so good xx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes hun there sure do  unfortunetly our footy team aint doing so good xx




Try supporting the Saints


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

ohh yes or stockport county could be worse i suppose


----------



## runner (May 1, 2009)

Admin said:


> Hi Dee
> I set up this site and have had Type 1 for 35 years and am currently pregnant for the first time! I am 30 weeks .
> Have told my consultant I do not want to be induced if all is normal!
> Would like to hear about your experience - can you pm me?
> ...


Hi,  good luck to those of you who are pregnant. I've had 5 children but was diagnosed with type 1, and as having an underactive thyroid some years after (my youngest was 15, now 17)  I use Lantus Solostar - longer acting insulin 1st thing, and humalog for meal/axcercise etc. adjustment.  Its taken me a long time understand all the ups and downs of control but it's basically good (not so good at Christmas and Easter!)

I miss chocolate, but have a treat now and again.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 1, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Try supporting the Saints





steff09 said:


> ohh yes or stockport county could be worse i suppose



lol well my footy team is doing ok this year. just wish them darn mancs would mess up a couple of times!!!!! well it doesnt help when the refs they get are clearly all united supporters hehehehe


----------



## sofaraway (May 1, 2009)

so you are on both novomix and insultard? thats not a common regieme, but if it works for you then it's great. Whats the metformin for? sorry i'm i'm being too nosy just interested when people on nontypical regiemes


----------



## xDeex (May 4, 2009)

Hi Nikki.
Yeah I'm on both Insulatard and Novomix, Insulatard in morning, and Novomix at night. Erm, metformin I had to start taking to help my insulin work as my bloods started going a bit crazy while me and fiance were TTC. Luckily I think it helped a rgeat deal in concieveing Chloe, as I have PCOS and they were gonna start me on it for that too. Everything started changing when I started taking Metformin. Lost quite a bit weight too.

Don't worry, you aint being nosy! lol! Ask anything!


----------



## NicNic (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Dee...Welcome along!!  Only joined a few days ago myself...think the site is great!!  Congrats on the pregnancy!!  Please have a look at the Newcastle Meet Up thread on General Messageboard...


----------



## NicNic (Apr 11, 2010)

Having a dizzy moment...just realised that that was a 2009 message


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2010)

NicNic said:


> Having a dizzy moment...just realised that that was a 2009 message



lol was just goint to say nic she aint been on for nearly a year.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

Sames =) Hopes shes all good


----------



## PhilT (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Dee, welcome to the forum.


----------

